# Wie bekomme ich diesen Monitor zum laufen?



## sam (13. Mai 2004)

Hi Jungs & Mädels,

hab mir neulich einen Monitor organisiert, und zwar folgenden:
http://www.eizo.com/support/discontinued/crt/f780i-w.asp

War umsonst, und dazu kann ich meistens nur schwer nein sagen 

Mein Problem: Der hat hinten so einen komischen Stecker. Sieht aus wie einer normaler VGA, ist aber breiter und hat noch 3 größere "Löcher".
Kabel dafür habe ich auch noch in der Kabelkiste gefunden, allerdings endet dieses Teil in 4 BNC-Steckern (R,G,B,Schwarz).

Frage Nr. 1: Gibts es da Adapter?

Frage Nr. 2:  Wird dieser Monitor jemals mit einer normalen GraKa laufen?
Habe nämlich irgendwas von einer speziellen GraKa mit "fixed resolution" gehört, die man dafür brauchen würde...

mfg
sam


----------



## Goofman (16. Mai 2004)

Hi Constantin

Also ob du den an deiner Graka zum laufen kriegst, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber du kannst ja mal Hier
kucken, ob du den passenden Adapter findest...

Mfg Niky


----------

